# Shakira - Hips don't lie - die etwas andere Version...



## Papa Paul (5 Juli 2006)

Ansehen lohnt sich!!!

*Klicke hier...!*

_PS: Der Link darf gerne weiterverbreitet werden!_

Greetz
Paps


----------



## Steve85 (10 Juli 2006)

lol lecker.....
is echt geil


----------



## schmalhans (10 Juli 2006)

haha, sehr geil 
besonders die dicke shakira


----------



## Driver (12 Juli 2006)

ist ja die härte


----------



## Muli (13 Juli 2006)

Nicht schlecht die Shakira! Wie sie erotisch auf die Kamera zukrabbelt hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## SimonSez (2 Aug. 2006)

hahaha wie kann man sich freiwillig so zum deppen machen und das überall präsentieren ^^ selbstbewusstsein is alles


----------



## benji371 (2 Aug. 2006)

also da finde ich die original shakira aber hübscher


----------



## Buddhist2306 (2 Aug. 2006)

ooohhhhhhhh mein got is dess krass =)))


----------



## kerner67 (3 Aug. 2006)

geile Schlampe ist das...

besser als das original


----------



## golores (3 Aug. 2006)

hehe

ich hab mich verliebt


----------



## joho1234 (3 Aug. 2006)

net schlecht:thumbup:


----------



## natrix (23 Aug. 2006)

kerner67 schrieb:


> geile Schlampe ist das...
> 
> besser als das original



hahahaha Neeiiiin, bloß keine Ironi  Das Video kenn ich schon von Youtube, aber trotzdem danke. Das kann man sich immer wieder reinziehen :thumbup:


----------



## Galla (24 Aug. 2006)

wenn der mal nich besser als shakira is ^^


----------



## bullano (19 Feb. 2007)

zum glück sieht shakira ganz anders aus


----------



## diego86 (22 Feb. 2007)

man ist die heiß lol


----------



## FCB_Cena (24 Aug. 2009)

geile Sau


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2010)

ich seh nichts


----------

